
Imba - create complex web apps with ease! - sindreaa
http://imba.io/home
======
sindreaa
This is the new website for Imba. I'd love to get advice and constructive
feedback regarding both the site itself, and the learning material.

~~~
k__
The benchmarks seem fishy to me. The last time I looked, Mithril was much
faster than React. This seemed to be one of its main selling points, besides
being a much smaller lib.

What happened? Did Facebooks money buyed so much speed improvements or did
Mithril just get slower?

Nevertheless a impressive performance for Imba. As a LiveScript fan I also
like the syntax very much :)

~~~
sindreaa
The benchmark where mithril was much faster is very flawed, see comments from
creators of vue: [http://vuejs.org/perf/](http://vuejs.org/perf/). Mithril was
faster because it rendered asynchronously once every frame, while React
rendered on every single simulated event. We will write a blogpost describing
why Imba is in fact so much faster. I stand by the benchmark, and would love
to explain it in detail. You can see some more discussion about it here:
[https://github.com/somebee/imba/issues/9](https://github.com/somebee/imba/issues/9)

~~~
k__
Thanks for the links, didn't know about these issues.

Because of the syntax alone I want to play around with Imba, haha.

How does it interopt with JavaScript?

~~~
sindreaa
It compiles to standard js, and it's entirely unproblematic to interoperate
with any/all js libraries. I myself use Imba whenever I need to write
something for web/node, even if it is only a small library to be used in a
larger javascript project, but obviously I'm quite biased. If you're thinking
about specific libraries / cases I'm happy to write up an example.

~~~
k__
Ah, so it is more like LiveScript than Elm?

At the moment, the libs I'm using the most are Axios, Redux and Moment,
Leaflet and D3.

Does an Imba app even need something like Redux (or Flux?) or does it have an
own state-mechanism?

~~~
sindreaa
Yes, more like LiveScript / CoffeeScript. I don't think apps written in Imba
really need anything like Redux/Flux, nor any other framework for that matter,
since the way you define tags etc structures your code pretty well. We still
don't have an official recommended way to do routing, as we're still
experimenting with different approaches in real apps to see what sticks. You
can check out the full source for the website at
[https://github.com/somebee/imba.io](https://github.com/somebee/imba.io). It
is not documented at all yet, but at least it gives some impression.

------
proyb
How do imba convert any XML files to JS object that we can manipulate to just
about everything?

